# Smoking Jalapenos



## sierra smoke

Hi Guy's.
   Need some help! Besides smoking meat I am also a student of Chili. I need chipotle powder and in this area it is budget busting. Since chipotle is only smoked Japapenos my thought is why not smoke some japapenos,dry them in the dehydrator, grind them in the spice mill and I will have produced my own.
   If there is anything wrong with my plan, please send your comments. If you think it will work how about some input as to how long to smoke the peppers and at what temp.


----------



## shellbellc

Sounds good to me!  In fact, the little why didn't I think of that light just came on.  We have smoked jalapenos, but never thought to dry them and make a powder...


----------



## bob-bqn

Every once in a while I toss some whole peppers into the smoker to dry for making chipotle's and chipotle powder:








I also smoke some kosher salt and grind the smoked salt & peppers together to have a shaker of chipotle smoked salt on the diningroom table.

The peppers are smoked with pecan wood and if the don't dry completely in the smoker, I'll finish them in the convection oven on 170* with the door propped open an inch.

Good stuff & adds a great flavor to meats & veggies. :D


----------



## bluefrog

Bob,
do you seed the peppers before you smoke them or smoke them whole?  I could not tell from the pic.  also, if you don't seed them do you grind just the skin w/o the seeds or seeds and all?

Thanks 
Scott


----------



## bob-bqn

I smoke them whole and grind seeds & all (minus the stem 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )

Here's an informative site for making chipotles:
http://www.randyq.addr.com/chiles/chipotles.html


----------



## Dutch

This is a whole lot cheaper that the stuff in the stores that's loaded with heaven only knows what else.


----------



## jaynik

Interesting, as I grabbed a handful of jalapenos out of the freezer two weeks ago when I smoked a shoulder and smoked them for chili.  I thought I was being creative.  I never though about smoking the salt too.  That is a great idea.

I never thought about making the powder.


----------



## smoked

here is my natural progression of red jalapeno's to chipotle poweder, they took about 19 hours in the smoker at 150 and the result was superb!  I used a regular coffee grinder to pulverise into the powder and that worked great and much easier then the motor and pedestle method...didn't even need to wear a mask when doing it that way!!!!!  :D


----------



## dgross

Dear Smoked, How hot did your powder turn out? My hubby and I were curious since you left the ribs and seeds in while smoking. Also got my salvalary glands working  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ! Great pics!! Daun


----------



## smoked

the powder packs a pretty good punch in the heat zone, but that is what we like.  I have for years dehydrated regular jalapeno's on my dehydrator and processes that into powder to use in many recipes....those I usually deseed and the finished product there is also still fairly hot.....right now have some regular green jalapeno's on the smoker almost finished to see what they are like compared to the red chipolte style.......  :D


----------



## dgross

HROS... (Hubby rubbing on shoulders) got to go  :D . Have a great eve!! DA


----------



## vulcan75001

Smoked..

The peppers look good...What wood did you use for the smoke? Did you leave the skin on the peppers when you ground them?
Thanks
Later
Richard


----------



## smoked

okay some answers as I just finished up processing the green jalapeno's a few minutes ago....

yes skin left on and I used hickory wood as I didn't have any pecan laying around....in fact all I have stocked right now is hickory and mesquite.

as to the coffee.....well I don't drink it anyway, but the little lady does.....however that specific coffee grinder is only for doing spices in....for her coffee I got her a nice coffee mill that she can easily dial in the grind she wants...... :lol: 

now as I said, just did the green's and they are different then the reds....the green as most imagine blacken up and the result is a darker powder with a nuttier smell then the red's end up.  Taste wise and heat wise....the green produce a slightly less hot and nuttier taste, the red's produce a sweeter taste and slightly hotter.  Granted I left on both seeds and ribs and got as much of the capasisan goodness in it....you can control that by cutting out the seeds and ribs......however it's the heat we like as well.....

so as the battle exists of which jalapeno is better I guess it would also hold as a similar battle between chipotle's as well  :D 

food porn of the greens as follows.....


----------



## vulcan75001

Smoked..
Thanks for the pics and all the info...
Richard


----------



## cajun_1

Sure is on my "ToDo" list. Thanks guys.


----------



## smoked

well it's just before 5 am my time and I have yet another two trays of the reds in the smoker......safeway had a decent price on them per pound so I figured what the heck, I like the taste of the red over the green for chipotles anyway.......and for some dumb reason I'm still up......  :oops:


----------

